# Dive Equipment Recall



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know anything about diving but I'm signed up to receive e-mails about recalls by the consumer products safetycommission and received this today :<DIV align=center><H1>NEWS from CPSC</H1><H2>U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission</H2></DIV>

<TABLE width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=left>Office of Information and Public Affairs</TD><TD align=right>Washington, DC 20207</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><HR noShade>


<TABLE width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD align=left>FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
December 22, 2009
Release # 10-086 </TD><TD align=right>*Firm?s Recall Hotline: (800) 495-1046*
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><H2>Diving Equipment Recalled by Dive Rite Due to Drowning Hazard</H2>

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed.

*Name of Product: *Dive Rite Wings

*Units: *About 16,000

*Manufacturer: *Lamartek Inc., dba Dive Rite of, Lake City, Fla.

*Hazard: *The over pressure valve springs in the diving equipment could rust and fail allowing the buoyancy compensator devices to leak, posing a drowning hazard to divers.

*Incidents/Injuries: *None reported.

*Description: *The Dive Rite Wings affected in this recall include the following models: Travel, Venture, Rec, Trek, Classic, Nomad and Super Wings. The wings were sold in red, blue or black. Springs were used on wings that have an opaque white or blue tinted bladder and welded in flanges. Wings with a black bladder are not affected. Only the Dive Rite wings that have a serial number range from 42000 through 72000 are affected by this recall. The serial numbers can be found on a white tag attached along a seam of the wing.

*Sold at: *Diving equipment retailers and distributors nationwide from June 2006 through October 2008 for about $359.

*Manufactured in: *United States

*Remedy: *Consumers should immediately stop using recalled diving equipment and return it to an authorized distributor or dealer for a free replacement of the overpressure valve spring.

*Consumer Contact: *For additional information, contact your local dealer or Dive Rite at (800) 495-1046 between 9 a.m. and 4 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or visit the firm's Web site at www.diverite.com


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well by those numbers that means my venture and classic 360, but see no rust on my springs so I'm not worried. But will keep an eye on them thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for Posting!


----------

